# amazing diffference



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry for posting again so soon but I wondered whether anybody else has had the same expereince as myself since taking medication for GERD. About eight months ago I was having terrible problems with very sore throats, bad post nasal drip and the most awful bad breath you could imagine. So after seeing three GPs two of which told me to live with it, the other prescribed a strong antibiotic, which didnt work, I was left very depressed and started to believe that I had a chronic case of rhinitis or something similar. Anyway, last month, just before christmas, I went to the doctor about my GERD symptoms. He prescribed 'a miracle cure' in the form of Lansaprazole 30mg for four weeks designed to cure my reflux problems. The symptoms being churning pain in my stomach, occasional acid in my mouth, trouble with my food getting stuck in my oesophugus, a lead balloon feeling in my sternum and chest pains, great huh!!!! Interestingly I had no heartburn or burning feeling at all. The GP decided that I probably have a hiatus hernia, as do all the female members of my family, so he could be right there. I only very occasionally have GERD but I do have IBS C much more often. Anyway, after a week of taking Lansoprazole I notice that my disgusting breath has disappeared and that my sinus drainage is almost back to normal. What a miracle, I thought I would have to live with the disgusting taste in my mouth forever and that was seriously getting me down. Anyway has anybody else ever had this experience, Im so pleased. On the other hand, my symptoms of GERD are also beginning to subside. I guess that the infalamtion will take a while to heal so that is why the GP has put me on four week course. The down side to all this is the chest pain that I am still experiencing, if anything it is slightly worse, but I am assuming that this could also be the hiatus hernia, or the reflux.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

can relate 100% i have reflux too and its a bloody nightmare, im getting nowhere and im having to put up with this practically every day i normally dont get it on a day that i just drink liquids... i also had lansaprazole but they did not make a blind bit of difference.. i hope someone can come and offer you some advice, i cant advise anyone if i am unsure what this is, is it acid reflux? or perhpas something worse... good luck, i hope you get some advice..


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Joolie, you sound really fed up and sound as if you are at the end of your tether at the moment with GERD. I have spent most of the evening reading all the posts on this site over the last few years and now feel much better about my symptoms of chest pain as it seems to be a really significant issue for people with GERD. This helps me a lot as I tend to worry when I think Im the only one with that particular symptom. I went and bought some aloe vera max strength juice today as I have heard of its soothing properties on the gullet. I have to admit that I definately do feel a difference tonight but I guess its too early to tell!!! I will keep you posted on that one. It seems odd that we should feel better when we eat less as I would imagine that the acid is not mopped up by food and therefore will stick around. Im fairly sure I have an peptic ulcer too as I have knwing pains around mid day which are actually helped by eating, hopefully the meds will help that too. Chin up Joolie, you poor thing.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

yep im totally going







with this i have it yet again today, shows no sign of going away.. the aloe is apparantly good for it, mark who comes on here swears by it.. you mentioned you suspected you had an ulcer i was diagnosed with one when i was 17 (many centuries ago)







but it has lain dormant for yrs and im fairly sure its not the ulcer playing up..i now dread getting up in the morning as no matter what i eat the heartburn burns away like mad.. it is burning at the moment, im going to have a drink of hot water to see if it helps..


----------

